# static IP disconnecting?



## Maynard46 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have linksys WRT54G wireless g router and i recently setup a static IP for my xbox 360. Since doing this i have been forced to power off my router and modem due to the connection with xbox live being lost. I have also lost connection with my PC. 

i called my ISP when i setup the static ip to get the primary and secondary DNS. I setup my routers IP range from .100 to .105......and i setup the static ip as .150 for the 360

having to power off/on the router and modem isnt a huge deal, but its not something i was forced to do before and i wonder if i did something wrong with the static ip because it never did this before. 


also, i have always been told that a static ip opens all ports for that IP....but with the 360 you have ports that need to be opened and even though i used the static ip i still had to open these ports in the Port Range Forward area of the router.....why is this?

i am no networking person by any means and basically self taught. which in my case means i am not 100% sure and was hoping to get some accurate info on what im doing

thanks guys.....happy new year!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The static IP assignments doesn't open any ports, it just assigns the static IP address. You still have to open any required ports in the router.


----------



## Maynard46 (Dec 31, 2009)

thank you John for the quick reply. Any thoughts on the disconnections? every linksys router i have had has been complete garbage, so it wouldnt surprise me if this one was going as well.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No clue, but you can do some basic steps to try to improve it.


Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## Maynard46 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks again John

i updated the firmware and will see how that works out. 

i have one other question. I use wired connections for my pc and 360, but i have other users in my home that connect via wireless. I am curious if there is a way to limit the amount of bandwidth the wireless users are getting to keep my wired connection running faster while they are online at the same time?

thanks!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can configure QoS in the router, but most SOHO routers don't have that effective an implementation of QoS to really make it work. If you have a router that's compatible with DD-WRT firmware, it has real bandwidth management.


----------

